# NEW MEMBERS - TAKE A MINUTE AND INTRODUCE YOURSELF HERE! > PROFESSIONAL ATHLETE PICTURES >  Is this for real!!

## Jmazzell42

Is it possible for a woman to get this big or are these doctored pictures

----------


## spywizard

yes she is real

----------


## Timm1704

are you sure that those chicks are not photoshopped in any way? i mean, there are NO pro female bodybuilders even close to their size, the biggest i can remember is vickie gates, and she looks feminine compared to their physiques. those girls are bigger than alot of the pro guys, look at the legs. im not convinced they are not altered in some capacity

----------


## IBdmfkr

There were a few women close to that size at the arnold last weekend, so it's deff. possible IMO.

----------


## Jmazzell42

If they are women and not photoshopped i think they are sexy as hell in a weird sorta way

----------


## train410

I agree with you Timm1704. Those chicks are way bigger than some Pro Men.They have to be altered.

----------


## primetime1

after seeing the size of them chics arms/legs/shoulders im thinkin of hangin it up... that last pic looks like a man with a wig

----------


## Jmazzell42

nice arms

----------


## Timm1704

wow, check out the GH jaw on that first one

----------


## Jmazzell42

> wow, check out the GH jaw on that first one


 I know you will probably call me a idiot but what do you mean by GH jaw?

----------


## MartyMcFly

GH=Goddamn Hideous. I am not going to be able to get a hard on for a week.

----------


## Timm1704

> I know you will probably call me a idiot but what do you mean by GH jaw?


nope if u dont ask, u likely wont learn. when people use high amounts of growth hormone (GH) their facial features such as the forehead, jaw, nose and cheekbones often become bigger, as do the fingers, feet, and internal organs

----------


## brutesinme

thats why some pro's have the protruding stomach. Their organs have grown and are pushing out their abs

----------


## doctorherb

they are photoshopped...100% sure

----------


## squatdaddy

photoshopped... if you look at the first girl on the second set of pics you posted, look at the shadow behind her in relation to her surrondings it would not naturally occur like that but take on the shape of the couch and other surrondings... much like the man's shadow does... i.e. ellongate over the couch, etc...

----------


## ward065

where did you find these pictures.......?

----------


## Jmazzell42

They are floating around on the web i received them as a joke from my mother. That is why i thought they were possibly fake. The joke being "what do these women think is going to happen to their bodies when they stop working out" The next picture is the joke. I hope this will not get me banned

----------


## NYGIANTS21

> They are floating around on the web i received them as a joke from my mother. That is why i thought they were possibly fake. The joke being "what do these women think is going to happen to their bodies when they stop working out" The next picture is the joke. I hope this will not get me banned




Oh HELL no............

----------


## Timm1704

good gracious me!

----------


## Oki-Des

They are definately altered. They all have been changed in slightly different ways, but I am quite experienced in this area and I can tell you they have been changed. Also, not very well as you can easily see in each picture the problems when knowing what to look for. For example on some of the pictures only the biceps are blurry and the rest is focused. This is a sure sign of changes. Also on the last picture, look at the boards on the ground she is standing on. At the bottom right side of the picture you can see how the boards are not aligned how they should be. You can see how her legs were changed and then they had a problem lining up the boards beyond her legs. Anyway, you question was were they altered, and the answer is YES, 100% positive. Fun post though!

----------


## primetime1

^^^^^ good eye on the boards in that first set of pics.. do you think the middle one is for real? or is that shopped tooo

----------


## Oki-Des

Hey Primetime1, the middle one is also fake. It is more difficult to tell, but I took this one and stuck in photoshop and blew it up to view more closely. The top of the bicep is not a fluid line. When focusing on the bicep, the top surface has a rough edge in the middle, which could have been eliminated with a few more minutes of work. This type of edge would is never created by a digital camera in one area. It is always fluid in its clarity or lack there of. 
When looking at a doctored photo, always look at the edges of objects altered as these take the most time to create. They did a good job, but these women are not actually this size.

----------


## EcToMoRpHiAn

> If they are women and not photoshopped i think they are sexy as hell in a weird sorta way


WOW...  :What?:

----------


## BlueAndromeda73

they would crush some poor guy,....freaky

----------


## Jmazzell42

> If they are women and not photoshopped i think they are sexy as hell in a weird sorta way


It took a while but i knew someone would get a kick out of that statement

----------


## Oki-Des

Jmazzell42, I have a beef with you! Where did you get a picture of my girlfriend! HaHa

----------


## chest6

I think its funny how people think that muscle turns to fat when you stop working out

----------


## Timm1704

> Jmazzell42, I have a beef with you! Where did you get a picture of my girlfriend! HaHa


same place as where i got the pics of your mamma!

----------


## Timm1704

> I think its funny how people think that muscle turns to fat when you stop working out


yeah that bugs me too. everyone who has no clue about exercise believes this to be true

----------


## Oki-Des

Of course muscle does not turn into fat, but if you stop working out and keep eating like a moose, you can get fat. Anyway, she was just making a joke, since this page has joke images of female body builders to start with. Anyway everyone always makes sh*t up to make others accomplishments seem less important. If your a cow sitting on the couch eating chips, wouldnt you rather just beleive that if people who are in shape, stop working out, that their muscles will turn to fat? If you are overwheight your already mad at anyone in shape. Your not going to get credit for working hard from them too! They just want to beleive you will be fat like them someday too. They probably dont even beleive it, but they know it makes us mad because here we are talking about it. Hmm.

----------


## ShnouzedUp

:Wtf:   :AaConfused30:

----------


## EcToMoRpHiAn

> 


+1 :Rant:  or coke

----------


## MeanMachine2000

> They are floating around on the web i received them as a joke from my mother. That is why i thought they were possibly fake. The joke being "what do these women think is going to happen to their bodies when they stop working out" The next picture is the joke. I hope this will not get me banned


You wont get banned for that, but you should be banned for your first comment :Wink/Grin:  



> If they are women and not photoshopped i think they are sexy as hell in a weird sorta way


What the hell is wrong with you?? :LOL:   :LOL:

----------


## AnatomicallyBlessed

she-beasts. these have got to be some emotionally unstable women.

----------


## Geodogg

they have to be fake.

----------


## Geodogg

> If they are women and not photoshopped i think they are sexy as hell in a weird sorta way


so do you think the chick in the last picture you posted is sexy too? "in a weird sort of way"?

you probaby do. 
jeez
I thought it was imposible for any man to find creatures like any of those attractive.

----------


## Mealticket

......puke.......

----------


## devil1

wow, looks like me with long hair.... :LOL:

----------


## Stackt007

Chicks wit dix !

----------


## Jmazzell42

> If they are women and not photoshopped i think they are sexy as hell in a weird sorta way


MAN ! you can tell who the heavy duty roid users are. That was suppose to be a joke. u guys or gals are a bit up tight. I like a nice shaped woman but these hulksters are not might type.

----------


## MeanMachine2000

I dont think you were joking and by saying you are attracted you these beasts is just one step closer to coming out of the closet :1laugh:

----------


## bmf2

Well guys this is for real....  :Smilie: 

go to www.wpw.net and you can look at the photos of many of these ladies... some beautiful some well yeah some...ahhhh...

----------


## universal-soldier

that one girls leg looks almost as big as the guy standing next to her i have never seen no girl that big ever

----------


## guest589745

her cli* must be the size of a d*ck

----------


## mmaximus25

they still look like women... IMO... I say give them all fake tits then inspect tha "BOX"... :Icon Rolleyes:  
Ya know to make sure and then see how tight it is :Evil2:  
As long as you dont have to contend with too much sword play with their clit :AaGreen22:  Awh what am I talking about I'm cunnilingist... :AaGreen22:  How big could they be... I need pictures :LOL:  

In all seriousness those women are friggin amazing. I dont think I would want to date them but I would like to congradulate them for acheiving that muscularity

I had a conversation/argument with a few bros... It boiled down to... The fact that all women respond to androgens so much more than any man could ever. Makes them truly superior to men. (meaning they dont even need to come close to the same doses and see 200 times the results)
Trust me I didn't want to side like that but when it comes to debate they truly have the perfect mix to make muscle.... way better than any man... 

http://forums.steroid.com/showthread...91#post2574491

----------


## valcon

to bulky

----------


## Elysium

Not Photoshop.

----------


## Boricua Pump

shits fake son

----------


## crazyhorse666

wow that is just crazy

----------


## powerliftmike

someone did a great job of it, but i think they have been stretched and altered.

----------


## powerliftmike

> that one girls leg looks almost as big as the guy standing next to her i have never seen no girl that big ever


yea. its not possible to have legs that big. unless you are an elephant or something

----------


## h3p

...
she look almost like man =] just hair..:





*Edited. Thong shots are against board rules.*
=]

----------


## therapist

Well now - you have some pics of me in there and I dont appreciate being accused of being photo shopped OR being assumed that I take loads of gear!!!!
I have 23 years heavy training, 20 years competing powerlifting and a couple of years competing bodybuilding dotted through all that. 
Did any of you stop and consider that maybe someone who trained and had really good advice from the outset and was proud to compete internationally CLEAN from an early age would want to carry on competing into her 30's??
For years and years I competed clean up to my 30th birthday. then as my totals started to slow down and I watched the others going past me plus keeping getting silver silver silver at Worlds it drove me crazy. I did the one thing I swore I would never do - take gear. 
nope, didnt go mad, never stacked and my size hasnt increased from before I ever took anything. 
What did really **** me up was going back to bodybuilding again for a couple of years. The amount of stuff they wanted me to take - not for size but for cutting up was imense to me and I just couldnt do it so I have the legacy of having been essentially a fat bird bodybuilder!!! The side effects I started to have and how I felt was just wrong, so back in powerlifting now, try to keep my shape with the type of training and use very little gear which is a big relief. 
Some of us arent unstable - in fact I am a therapist working mainly with serious behavioral problems and specialise in eating disorders and addictions. 
There are a lot of really clued up guys on this forum and yes, muscular women isnt to everyones taste and thats fine, I deal with people that seem to think its ok to walk up to me and tell that to my face and I dont even know them. Just surprised at the comments I see here from people I thought knew about gear and competing and that yes, women can compete too, and beleive it or not - for the same reasons that guys want to compete - because we enjoy training and competing. 
Sorry for the long post, I was pretty upset when I got an email telling me to check out this post, but as I say, my physique isnt to everyones taste so its just par for the course, just didnt expect to see that sort of comment here. 
Its a shame.

----------


## rockhardman

> nice arms



hell yeah they are photo shop compare the shadow of that first pic with that GH girl look at the shadow damn it is FAKE!!! too dark a shadow for her and not for that guy LOL!!!

----------


## Aliceinchains

> Is it possible for a woman to get this big or are these doctored pictures


Obviously 'shopped....the giveaway is the smudging of the background...(look at the decking in #5)

----------


## CSAR

If I didn't need Viagra before, I'll definitely need it now after seeing those pics. I don't think I'll be able to get it up for a few weeks. Real or not, that's just plain wrong...but funny as hell too.

----------


## MrMent1on

I remember getting this email from a few people and it actually got me upset because these people actually thought this was real, and there are people who think that when you stop bodybuilding you will actually look like th elast picture, these dumb asses think muscle turn into fat. are people that stupid? The dumbest comment I've heard in the gym was a guy saying I'm going to get fat then turn it into muscles. may god be with the stupid people. whosoever had to question if those pictures are real is also stuck on stupid.

----------


## ruffcute

lol, funny shit, reminds me of chyna the wrestler

----------


## Air Walker

I think I just got turned on...

----------


## Schmidty

I would think it real.Not natural but real

----------


## wyst

I've seen the originals of at least some of those first pics. Def faked.

xoxo

Wyst

----------


## Dangerdan

> Well now - you have some pics of me in there and I dont appreciate being accused of being photo shopped OR being assumed that I take loads of gear!!!!
> I have 23 years heavy training, 20 years competing powerlifting and a couple of years competing bodybuilding dotted through all that. 
> Did any of you stop and consider that maybe someone who trained and had really good advice from the outset and was proud to compete internationally CLEAN from an early age would want to carry on competing into her 30's??
> For years and years I competed clean up to my 30th birthday. then as my totals started to slow down and I watched the others going past me plus keeping getting silver silver silver at Worlds it drove me crazy. I did the one thing I swore I would never do - take gear. 
> nope, didnt go mad, never stacked and my size hasnt increased from before I ever took anything. 
> What did really **** me up was going back to bodybuilding again for a couple of years. The amount of stuff they wanted me to take - not for size but for cutting up was imense to me and I just couldnt do it so I have the legacy of having been essentially a fat bird bodybuilder!!! The side effects I started to have and how I felt was just wrong, so back in powerlifting now, try to keep my shape with the type of training and use very little gear which is a big relief. 
> Some of us arent unstable - in fact I am a therapist working mainly with serious behavioral problems and specialise in eating disorders and addictions. 
> There are a lot of really clued up guys on this forum and yes, muscular women isnt to everyones taste and thats fine, I deal with people that seem to think its ok to walk up to me and tell that to my face and I dont even know them. Just surprised at the comments I see here from people I thought knew about gear and competing and that yes, women can compete too, and beleive it or not - for the same reasons that guys want to compete - because we enjoy training and competing. 
> Sorry for the long post, I was pretty upset when I got an email telling me to check out this post, but as I say, my physique isnt to everyones taste so its just par for the course, just didnt expect to see that sort of comment here. 
> Its a shame.


Lets see some pics then; maybe you holding up a piece of paper that says "I'm the rapist"

----------


## DUCATI999

amm i think thouse "chics" are actualy guys  :Hmmmm:

----------


## Mista Massive

> Well now - you have some pics of me in there and I dont appreciate being accused of being photo shopped OR being assumed that I take loads of gear!!!!
> I have 23 years heavy training, 20 years competing powerlifting and a couple of years competing bodybuilding dotted through all that. 
> Did any of you stop and consider that maybe someone who trained and had really good advice from the outset and was proud to compete internationally CLEAN from an early age would want to carry on competing into her 30's??
> For years and years I competed clean up to my 30th birthday. then as my totals started to slow down and I watched the others going past me plus keeping getting silver silver silver at Worlds it drove me crazy. I did the one thing I swore I would never do - take gear. 
> nope, didnt go mad, never stacked and my size hasnt increased from before I ever took anything. 
> What did really **** me up was going back to bodybuilding again for a couple of years. The amount of stuff they wanted me to take - not for size but for cutting up was imense to me and I just couldnt do it so I have the legacy of having been essentially a fat bird bodybuilder!!! The side effects I started to have and how I felt was just wrong, so back in powerlifting now, try to keep my shape with the type of training and use very little gear which is a big relief. 
> Some of us arent unstable - in fact I am a therapist working mainly with serious behavioral problems and specialise in eating disorders and addictions. 
> There are a lot of really clued up guys on this forum and yes, muscular women isnt to everyones taste and thats fine, I deal with people that seem to think its ok to walk up to me and tell that to my face and I dont even know them. Just surprised at the comments I see here from people I thought knew about gear and competing and that yes, women can compete too, and beleive it or not - for the same reasons that guys want to compete - because we enjoy training and competing. 
> Sorry for the long post, I was pretty upset when I got an email telling me to check out this post, but as I say, my physique isnt to everyones taste so its just par for the course, just didnt expect to see that sort of comment here. 
> Its a shame.



REALLY??
Ok then, which one are you?? and give us some other pics

----------


## lowt

Omg She Is Huge........

----------


## UberSteroids

HO-LY SH!T 
Man, I gotta find myself wife like this, hahahaha! She'd be like " pour me a drink b!tch or I'll kick Your ass". Muuhhhahahaha!
Damn theyre big, I would really have to workout in bed with girl like this, smack that butt, probably hard as a steel. Hmmm

----------


## TrOAaNeN

photo shop sucks

----------


## Amateur BB111

i don't see how those girls would even wanna look like that... i mean who would be attracted to that... maybe some ****ed up lesbians or something...

----------


## UpstateTank

^^
I think its just a matter of personal choice...You do have to admire the dedication she put in to achieve that look however...most guys on here dont look half that good so you can imagine how hard it has to be for a girl

----------


## gorgorothsatanis

Be careful eating at the Y with those thighs wrapped around your head. Crush your head like a walnut.

----------


## HAVOKGT

must be fake

----------


## Superhuman

THESE PICS ARE ALL PHOTOSHOPPED AND IT'S PAINFULLY OBVIOUS! Look closely at the arms in each picture, you can see how the space around them has been distorted and the skin texture looks smoother.

----------


## RIPPED BAZ

IF THEY ARE REAL who are they ? why have they never done a show? as they would win hands down, ive never seen em in any shows, sheeit if they where real half the lads would hang up their coats and go home . they make preistly look small !!!!!!!!

----------


## Timm1704

> Lets see some pics then; maybe you holding up a piece of paper that says *"I'm the rapist*"


lol or "therapist"

----------


## Crowned

Uhmm... trannies.

----------


## oc pitbull

wow this makes me want to throw up

----------


## JSola

The one with the crazy ass, is that hot? im still not sure

----------


## abombing

I just threw up in my mouth a little bit

----------


## Towel

thats all photoshop

----------


## crazycrab

I'd bang the girl in the middle.

----------


## dogman69

ive seen one women in the air port when i was way younger scared the hell out of me

----------


## britbb

> They are floating around on the web i received them as a joke from my mother. That is why i thought they were possibly fake. The joke being "what do these women think is going to happen to their bodies when they stop working out" The next picture is the joke. I hope this will not get me banned


The joke of it is not on the ladies at all, thats the funny thing.

The ladies are totally photoshopped and thats whats so funny. The person who made up the 'joke' about what will happen when they stop working out, who obviously did it because he/she is malicious and has NO IDEA ABOUT BODYBUILDING AT ALL and is one of the ignorant fools who thinks that 'it all turns to fat'...because obviously they themselves look like total crap. He/she didnt realise that they were using fake pictures of female bodybuilders that were totally photoshopped and that no female bodybuilder looks like that in real life. 

So for anyone in the know...the joke is on the guy who first made the 'joke' because he didnt even realise (through his hatred and jealousy) that the pictures he used werent even pictures of real female bodybuilders, they have been photoshopped sh*tloads.

----------


## rager

> If they are women and not photoshopped i think they are sexy as hell in a weird sorta way


you think that is sexy? oh my god dude :Aajack:

----------


## mr razmes

deffinatley would
ha ha ha ha h

----------


## iceyash

> nope if u dont ask, u likely wont learn. when people use high amounts of growth hormone (GH) their facial features such as the forehead, jaw, nose and cheekbones often become bigger, as do the fingers, feet, and internal organs



small amounts shouldn't make any difference right?

----------


## mrr986

they scare me

----------


## jbm

If that's your wife.
What would you do?
If both of you are fighting? :Chairshot:

----------


## PT

> small amounts shouldn't make any difference right?


 
no small amounts will not. i know alot of females that use up to 2ius of hgh a day to cut up and have great results from it

----------

